# pb d'impression

## schwa

Bonsoir,

Le dernier problème que me pose la gentoo est l'impression. J'ai suivi la méthode d'installation de la documentation http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/desktop.xml : j'ai voulu configurer l'impression avec xpdq qui est apparemment plus simple, j'ai téléchargé le bon pilote pour ma canon BJC3000 et je l'ai installé où il faut. Mon imprimante est sur le seul port parallèle, donc j'en déduis que c'est /dev/lp0. Le pb c'est que ce fichier n'existe pas  :Crying or Very sad:  . Si vous pouviez me dire comment le créer, ce serait sympa   :Smile: 

Bonne soirée et merci de votre aide.

----------

